# Grillo:"Disposti a collaborare"



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Beppe Grillo commenta i risultati elettorali:"Se ci sono delle proposte che rientrano nel nostro programma, siamo disposti a collaborare con i partiti. Noi siamo un movimento di idee, non di protesta".


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

non credo possano entrare in un eventuale alleanza governativa


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Delle proposte sono una cosa, un'alleanza è un'altra


----------



## Ale (26 Febbraio 2013)

bravo grillo.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

A me la strada da seguire pare evidente: il PD si presenta da Grillo con un'agenda di provvedimenti sensati come nuova legge elettorale, abolizione delle province, taglio drastico degli stipendi e dei privilegi dei parlamentari, riduzione delle imposte sul lavoro, etc. e si cerca di trovare un punto di convergenza, con un Governo magari appoggiato solo esternamente da Grillo. Si elegge il Presidente della Repubblica, dopodiché tutti al voto. Una coalizione di Larghe Intese col PDL vorrebbe dire -oltre che morte definitiva del Centrosinistra in Italia - Paese tenuto per le gonadi dal Nano per almeno un anno e mezzo (giusto il tempo di far maturare la prescrizione dei suoi processi)------->default----->Grecia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A me la strada da seguire pare evidente: il PD si presenta da Grillo con un'agenda di provvedimenti sensati come nuova legge elettorale, abolizione delle province, taglio drastico degli stipendi e dei privilegi dei parlamentari, riduzione delle imposte sul lavoro, etc. e si cerca di trovare un punto di convergenza, con un Governo magari appoggiato solo esternamente da Grillo. Si elegge il Presidente della Repubblica, dopodiché tutti al voto..



Esatto, non mi pare nulla di fantascientifico da attuare poi, bisogna vedere se c'è la volontà del PD di fare queste cose...


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

secondo il vostro ragionamento si andrebbe cosi' a votare in autunno


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beppe Grillo commenta i risultati elettorali:"Se ci sono delle proposte che rientrano nel nostro programma, siamo disposti a collaborare con i partiti. Noi siamo un movimento di idee, non di protesta".



Scusate, poi non scrivo veramente più nulla in tema politico.

Proposte che rientrano nel NOSTRO PROGRAMMA.

Siamo un partito di IDEE.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusate, poi non scrivo veramente più nulla in tema politico.
> 
> Proposte che rientrano nel NOSTRO PROGRAMMA.
> 
> Siamo un partito di IDEE.



Non per dire, ma secondo me stai diventando un pochino stucchevole. Non fraintendere, condivido gran parte della tua linea di pensiero ma a mio parere parti troppo prevenuto.
Stiamo parlando di un movimento giovane, nato da poco - quindi inesperto - formato da gente comune che almeno - fino ad'ora - ho sentito esprimersi in un italiano comprensibile (a differenza della maggior parte dei politicanti) e con delle idee.

Si idee. Che non condivido in toto e che magari sono pure immature. Ma sono idee che possono maturare e per quanto mi riguarda, a questa gente, va lasciata almeno una possibilità (a maggior ragione quando per anni siamo stati sodomizzati dagli stessi personaggi).
Continuare ad affermare di essere sicuri dell'avvento dell'armageddon italiano senza averne le basi e le prove concrete secondo me sposta ogni discussione verso lidi pregni di banalità.

Poi magari falliranno, flopperanno, non saranno coerenti o completamente inadeguati. Ma non sarò certo quello che ad ogni errore gli aspetterà al varco perchè dopo decenni a mangiar letame con la vecchia politica, errori di gioventù li posso anche accettare.
Infine se andrà male potrai benissimo prendere un aereo per il Sud Africa consolandoti con il fatto che tu "avevi previsto tutto".


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non per dire, ma secondo me stai diventando un pochino stucchevole. Non fraintendere, condivido gran parte della tua linea di pensiero ma a mio parere parti troppo prevenuto.
> Stiamo parlando di un movimento giovane, nato da poco - quindi inesperto - formato da gente comune che almeno - fino ad'ora - ho sentito esprimersi in un italiano comprensibile (a differenza della maggior parte dei politicanti) e con delle idee.
> 
> Si idee. Che non condivido in toto e che magari sono pure immature. Ma sono idee che possono maturare e per quanto mi riguarda, a questa gente, va lasciata almeno una possibilità (a maggior ragione quando per anni siamo stati sodomizzati dagli stessi personaggi).
> ...


Proprio perche' sono consapevole della pesantezza che ho raggiunto, non scriverò piu' nulla. Non credo sarebbe utile a nessuno. Non avrei nemmeno dovuto scrivere il post precedente, ma me l'hanno letteralmente tirato fuori dalle dita.
Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non per dire, ma secondo me stai diventando un pochino stucchevole. Non fraintendere, condivido gran parte della tua linea di pensiero ma a mio parere parti troppo prevenuto.
> Stiamo parlando di un movimento giovane, nato da poco - quindi inesperto - formato da gente comune che almeno - fino ad'ora - ho sentito esprimersi in un italiano comprensibile (a differenza della maggior parte dei politicanti) e con delle idee.
> 
> Si idee. Che non condivido in toto e che magari sono pure immature. Ma sono idee che possono maturare e per quanto mi riguarda, a questa gente, va lasciata almeno una possibilità (a maggior ragione quando per anni siamo stati sodomizzati dagli stessi personaggi).
> ...



Il problema è che in questo preciso momento non possiamo permetterci esperimenti...serve qualcuno che sappia raddrizzare la situazione e saper bene cosa fare.
Poi per carità, a me piace il concetto di base del moVimento (un partito composta da gente come me, giovane, incensurata, a contatto col popolo), ma al momento al paese serve più sostanza.


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Proprio perche' sono consapevole della pesantezza che ho raggiunto, non scriverò piu' nulla. Non credo sarebbe utile a nessuno. Non avrei nemmeno dovuto scrivere il post precedente, ma me l'hanno letteralmente tirato fuori dalle dita.
> Chiedo scusa.



Ma ci mancherebbe.. Perchè autocensurarti. Io comprendo benissimo le tue paure, che sono pure le mie, però mi sono permesso di farti questa considerazione. Nella vita non si può essere d'accordo su tutto e, nel nostro piccolo, un grande esempio di maturità è dato proprio dalla capacità di confrontarsi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Il problema è che in questo preciso momento non possiamo permetterci esperimenti...serve qualcuno che sappia raddrizzare la situazione e saper bene cosa fare.
> Poi per carità, a me piace il concetto di base del moVimento (un partito composta da gente come me, giovane, incensurata, a contatto col popolo), ma al momento al paese serve più sostanza.



Sono d'accordo. Una delle mie prime speranze e che questa "nuova" corrente politica acquisisca in fretta consapevolezza. Io credo che le idee di Grillo siano in parte un suo punto di vista, non di tutto il movimento. Almeno spero..


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Non per dire, ma secondo me stai diventando un pochino stucchevole. Non fraintendere, condivido gran parte della tua linea di pensiero ma a mio parere parti troppo prevenuto.
> Stiamo parlando di un movimento giovane, nato da poco - quindi inesperto - formato da gente comune che almeno - fino ad'ora - ho sentito esprimersi in un italiano comprensibile (a differenza della maggior parte dei politicanti) e con delle idee.
> 
> Si idee. Che non condivido in toto e che magari sono pure immature. Ma sono idee che possono maturare e per quanto mi riguarda, a questa gente, va lasciata almeno una possibilità (a maggior ragione quando per anni siamo stati sodomizzati dagli stessi personaggi).
> ...



Mi spiace ma non l'accetto, cosa vuol dire immaturità? Qua si parla di incompetenza, che è una cosa leggermente diversa


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Una cosa: ma Grillo non era quello che aveva dichiarato:"Io ci metto la faccia fino alle elezioni, poi torno in teatro"?

Adesso per quale motivo si fa intervistare da tutti parlando da leader e da capo popolo?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa: ma Grillo non era quello che aveva dichiarato:"Io ci metto la faccia fino alle elezioni, poi torno in teatro"?
> 
> Adesso per quale motivo si fa intervistare da tutti parlando da leader e da capo popolo?



Perché senza di lui, secondo me, il movimento non esisterebbe più.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Perche fare politica senza essere vincolati dal parlamento è la cosa piu bella in assoluto


----------



## AndrasWave (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma non l'accetto, cosa vuol dire immaturità? Qua si parla di incompetenza, che è una cosa leggermente diversa



Competenza? Quella che fino a oggi straripava tra camera e senato?
Che competenza mi dà un politico con tre lavori, un polico senza la cultura, che non sa parlare, che non conosce la storia, che fa assenteismo, corrotto, opportunista, attaccato alla poltrona, omofobo, che si promuove usando i MIEI soldi ecc..
Quanti di questi figuri abbiamo osservato in questi anni di NON politica? E tu mi vieni a parlare di incompetenza?

In base a cosa? Su che fatti? Con quali prove? Esempi?


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una cosa: ma Grillo non era quello che aveva dichiarato:"Io ci metto la faccia fino alle elezioni, poi torno in teatro"?
> 
> Adesso per quale motivo si fa intervistare da tutti parlando da leader e da capo popolo?


E andrà lui alle consultazioni con Napolitano...


----------



## Miro (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che poi parlare di incompetenza.. ok saranno inesperti ma quantomeno sono laureati e soprattutto disposti ad imparare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il fatto che si presenterà lui stesso davanti a Napolitano è emblematico.
Grillo in un giorno ha già cambiato completamente faccia.
Sono curioso di vedere cosa diventerà tra un paio di mesi, e quanto del suo elettorato sarà ancora soddisfatto di lui.

Non discuto dei giovani parlamentari che prima di essere giudicati vanno giustamente visti all'opera... parlo proprio della persona Grillo.


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma come,adesso grillo è disposto a collaborare con "i delinquenti" ? coerente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Miro ha scritto:


> Che poi parlare di incompetenza.. ok saranno inesperti ma quantomeno sono laureati e soprattutto disposti ad imparare.



boh,grillo che è il capo (?) non è laureato,non è detto che quelli sotto di lui lo sono sicuramente


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Competenza? Quella che fino a oggi straripava tra camera e senato?
> Che competenza mi dà un politico con tre lavori, un polico senza la cultura, che non sa parlare, che non conosce la storia, che fa assenteismo, corrotto, opportunista, attaccato alla poltrona, omofobo, che si promuove usando i MIEI soldi ecc..
> Quanti di questi figuri abbiamo osservato in questi anni di NON politica? E tu mi vieni a parlare di incompetenza?
> 
> In base a cosa? Su che fatti? Con quali prove? Esempi?


Questi discorsi ridicoli del "eh ma gli altri cosa han fatto fino ad ora" non li ho mai capiti. Ho forse scritto che D'Alema è un grande statista? Ho scritto che Berlusconi è un esempio da seguire? Dai su, fai il bravo.

Incompetenza? Sorvolo volutamente sulle cose dette da grillo in campagna elettorale, basiamoci sul programma. Un programma basato sul nulla (auto blu, privilegi ai politici), su cose irrealizzabili (reddito di cittadinanza, inceneritori), totalmente fuori contesto (equitalia da abolire, nessuna menzione all'approccio in tematica fiscale). Vai a chiedere ad economisti di un certo livello cosa ne pensano del programma del m5s, chiedi a boldrin cosa ne pensa, poi vediamo. Io non sono un economista, ma queste cose sono comprensibili da chiunque.

Poi d'accordo, la politica non si basa solo sull'economia, ma la priorità adesso è quella, non i matrimoni gay o salcazzo


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma come,adesso grillo è disposto a collaborare con "i delinquenti" ? coerente.


Ha detto che il M5S collaborerà analizzando ogni tema in discussione secondo il proprio programma, mi sembra una cosa normale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non avete capito NULLA di quello che ha detto ... Andate a vedere il video non basatevi su 2 righe buttate li ... INFORNATEVI !!!


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ha detto che il M5S collaborerà analizzando ogni tema in discussione secondo il proprio programma, mi sembra una cosa normale.


ho capito,ma ritengo piuttosto ridicola anche una cosa del genere. la sua campagna elettorale si è basata sull'urlare nelle piazze "largo ai giovani,parlamenti in fiamme,spazzeremo via la vecchia classe politica". una collaborazione,seppur ben studiata,è una resa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non avete capito NULLA di quello che ha detto ... Andate a vedere il video non basatevi su 2 righe buttate li ... INFORMATEVI !!!


M


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho capito,ma ritengo piuttosto ridicola anche una cosa del genere. la sua campagna elettorale si è basata sull'urlare nelle piazze "largo ai giovani,parlamenti in fiamme,spazzeremo via la vecchia classe politica". una collaborazione,seppur ben studiata,è una resa.



Cioè quindi dovrebbero rifiutare di votare alla camera anche le leggi che fanno parte del programma M5S solo perchè proposte dalla coalizione di sinistra? Beh....


----------



## Dexter (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi dovrebbero rifiutare di votare alla camera anche le leggi che fanno parte del programma M5S solo perchè proposte dalla coalizione di sinistra? Beh....


ma che c'entra? un conto è una collaborazione vera e propria,un altro è il votare proposte analoghe o meno...è molto opinabile la cosa ovviamente,per me sarebbe una resa vera e propria del movimento.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Questi discorsi ridicoli del "eh ma gli altri cosa han fatto fino ad ora" non li ho mai capiti. Ho forse scritto che D'Alema è un grande statista? Ho scritto che Berlusconi è un esempio da seguire? Dai su, fai il bravo.
> 
> Incompetenza? Sorvolo volutamente sulle cose dette da grillo in campagna elettorale, basiamoci sul programma. Un programma basato sul nulla (auto blu, privilegi ai politici), su cose irrealizzabili (reddito di cittadinanza, inceneritori), totalmente fuori contesto (equitalia da abolire, nessuna menzione all'approccio in tematica fiscale). Vai a chiedere ad economisti di un certo livello cosa ne pensano del programma del m5s, chiedi a boldrin cosa ne pensa, poi vediamo. Io non sono un economista, ma queste cose sono comprensibili da chiunque.
> 
> Poi d'accordo, la politica non si basa solo sull'economia, ma la priorità adesso è quella, non i matrimoni gay o salcazzo


La cosa folle è il reddito di cittadinanza,che lui propone per superare il rapporto pensioni-stipendi statali,data la netta prevalenza(un rapporto di quasi 5 a 1).Ancora devo capire come possa attuare sta cosa.Bah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo si sta assumendo una responsabilità enorme, perché non credo che fare il comico sia la stessa cosa che fare il politico. Vediamo.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Che poi parlare di incompetenza.. ok saranno inesperti ma quantomeno sono laureati e soprattutto disposti ad imparare.



Il problema è uno: sono schiavi di grillo


----------



## esjie (26 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non avete capito NULLA di quello che ha detto ... Andate a vedere il video non basatevi su 2 righe buttate li ... INFORNATEVI !!!



Lapsus freudiano?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> M



Troppo tardi, sono già cotto


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che poi oh vi preoccupate per i grillini quando in parlamento e al governo ci sono stati anche quelli della lega nord


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che poi oh vi preoccupate per i grillini quando in parlamento e al governo ci sono stati anche quelli della lega nord



In percentuale molto minore


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> In percentuale molto minore



Era una battuta


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti a casa


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2013)

ok allora parliamo razionalmente di quello che ha detto perchè se facciamo come la stampa di regime ci troivamo a commentare notizie non vere.... 

le parole corrette sono state : " Noi troveremo collaborazione in altri partiti sulle idee , quelle idee che non hanno colore.. ne di destra ne di sinistra... noi abbiamo un programma e se quelle idee proposte sono COERENTI con il nostro programma avranno il nostro appoggio "...

ora ditemi voi che c'è di sbaligato in quello che ha detto... poi posso capire che vi urti il fatto che il moVimento rappresenti il 25% della popolazione italiana ( la piu giovane ) ma quando si commentano le cose va fatto su notizie VERE ...


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2013)

Dario Fo ha confermato che Grillo fara' nascere il nuovo governo.....vedremo in che modo


----------



## Gekyn (27 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Tutti a casa


non sarebbe una brutta idea.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono un fan del M5S ma sento di poter dare una chance a questi ragazzi.. Ovviamente servono idee nuove, brillanti e intelligenti su tutti i fronti. 
Su Grillo, beh, per me rimane semplicemente un comico che però è riuscito nel miracolo di portare un partito di ragazzi giovani e nuovi da un punto di vista politico in alto. Adesso stop con Grillo, e pensate a lavorare.


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema è uno: sono schiavi di grillo



Questa è un affermazione totalmente priva di fondamento.
Perchè così fosse sarei il primo ad andare contro a questo famigerato movimento.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Distruggesse tutto il sistema politico attuale e non facesse alleanze con quel moribondo di Bersani!


----------



## tequilad (27 Febbraio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> non sarebbe una brutta idea.



No la mia era una frase ironica visto che Grillo aveva come motto di mandare a casa tutti i politici e ora ci si accorda...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No la mia era una frase ironica visto che Grillo aveva come motto di mandare a casa tutti i politici e ora ci si accorda...



Per l'ennesima volta. Non si stanno alleando con nessuno, ha detto che valuteranno legge per legge cosa fare, collaboreranno quindi in base a quello che verrà presentato. Il che mi sembra una scelta logica, ma sono sicuro che se invece di ciò avesse detto che avrebbero fatto ostruzionismo le critiche ci sarebbero state comunque.
Direi che è ancora presto per dare giudizi, sia positivi sia negativi, attendiamo e la risposta arriverà da sola.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Questa è un affermazione totalmente priva di fondamento.
> Perchè così fosse sarei il primo ad andare contro a questo famigerato movimento.



Priva di fondamento? L'ha affermato ieri grillo che chiunque dovesse fare di testa propria verrà espulso, la salsi è sarà cacciata, non stiamo parlando di aria fritta. Io credo che bisognerebbe togliersi le fettine di prosciutto dagli occhi ed analizzare la situazione in modo sereno. Ma non lo dico in senso negativo che gestisca il partito in questo modo eh, attenzione. Sono d'accordo con lui, se non si fosse comportato così il m5s si sarebbe sciolto già da tempo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No la mia era una frase ironica visto che Grillo aveva come motto di mandare a casa tutti i politici e ora ci si accorda...



Ma ci si accoda a CHI ??? ma leggete quello che scrivo ?

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Priva di fondamento? L'ha affermato ieri grillo che chiunque dovesse fare di testa propria verrà espulso, la salsi è sarà cacciata, non stiamo parlando di aria fritta. Io credo che bisognerebbe togliersi le fettine di prosciutto dagli occhi ed analizzare la situazione in modo sereno. Ma non lo dico in senso negativo che gestisca il partito in questo modo eh, attenzione. Sono d'accordo con lui, se non si fosse comportato così il m5s si sarebbe sciolto già da tempo



Lu sto giro dici na ******* .. la Salsi è stata cacciata perchè il moVimento ha delle regole ...che loro sottoscrivono e se tu ( come nel suo caso ) per diventar " FAMOSA " decidi di andare in tv ..cosa che non puoi fare per REGOLAMENTO ...

vai a casa espulsa.. 

e vedrete non sarà l'ultima..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Copio e incollo : 

Scrive Grillo a gargamella : 

Bersani è uno stalker politico. Da giorni sta importunando il M5S con proposte indecenti invece di dimettersi, come al suo posto farebbe chiunque altro. E' riuscito persino a perdere vincendo. Ha superato la buonanima di Waterloo Veltroni. Bersani ha passato gli ultimi mesi a formulare giudizi squisitamente politici, ricordiamoli:
"Fascisti del web, venite qui a dirci zombie"
"Con Grillo finiamo come in Grecia"
"Lenin a Grillo gli fa un baffo"
"Sei un autocrate da strapazzo"
"Grillo porta gente fuori dalla democrazia"
"Grillo porta al disastro"
"Grillo vuol governare sulle macerie"
"Grillo prende in giro la gente"
"Nei 5 Stelle poca democrazia”
"Grillo fa promesse come Berlusconi"
"Grillo dice cose sconosciute a tutte le democrazie"
"Grillo? Può portarci fuori da Europa"
“Basta con l’uomo solo al comando, guardiamoci ad altezza occhi, la Rete non basta"
"Se vince Grillo il Paese sarà nei guai"
"Siamo di gran lunga il primo partito e questo vuol dire che siamo compresi. Perché a differenza di quello lì che urla, noi ci guardiamo in faccia, noi facciamo le primarie, stiamo tra la gente"
"Indecente, maschilista come Berlusconi"
"Da Grillo populismo che può diventare pericoloso"
Ora questo smacchiatore fallito ha l'arroganza di chiedere il nostro sostegno: "So che fin qui hanno detto 'tutti a casa' ora ci sono anche loro, o vanno a casa anche loro o dicono che cosa vogliono fare per questo paese loro e dei loro figli".
Negli ultimi venti anni il Pd ha governato per ben 10 anni e nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha fatto addirittura il governissimo con il pdl votando qualunque *****ta di Rigor Montis. Strette di mano e abbracci quotidiani tra Alfano e Bersani alla Camera, do you remember?
Il M5S non darà alcun voto di fiducia al Pd (nè ad altri). Voterà in aula le leggi che rispecchiano il suo programma chiunque sia a proporle. Se Bersani vorrà proporre l'abolizione dei contributi pubblici ai partiti sin dalle ultime elezioni lo voteremo di slancio (il M5S ha rinunciato ai 100 milioni di euro che gli spettano), se metterà in calendario il reddito di cittadinanza lo voteremo con passione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2013)

Nell'ultima lettera a Gargamella mantiene la sua coerenza, e questo gli va dato atto.

Senza la fiducia il governo non partirà nemmeno, sono curioso di capire come si sbroglia la situazione.


----------



## Principe (27 Febbraio 2013)

So torna giustamente al voto , oppure gargamella la finisce si dimette propone Renzi premier e si fa un governo bipartisan pdl e pd


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2013)

LOL dal blog


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

"Ogni mese lo Stato deve pagare 19 milioni di pensioni e 4 milioni di stipendi pubblici. Questo peso è insostenibile, è un dato di fatto, lo status quo è insostenibile, è possibile alimentarlo solo con nuove tasse e con nuovo debito pubblico, i cui interessi sono pagati anch'essi dalle tasse. E' una macchina infernale che sta prosciugando le risorse del Paese. Va sostituita con un reddito di cittadinanza"

QUESTO E' MALATO


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

tanto per i grillini ci sara una giustificazione a questa sparata...i media che distorgono le dichiarazioni tanto per cominciare


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo me per il momento è tutta aria fritta. Sapremo cosa succederà solo dopo le consultazioni.


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ragà qua si è mandato in Parlamento gente che non conosce l'istituto della fiducia e che propone di NON PAGARE PIU' STIPENDI E PENSIONI PER SOSTITUIRLE CON IL REDDITO DI CITTADINANZA. E' UN DRAMMA


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ma va' è colpa dei media.


----------



## Gekyn (27 Febbraio 2013)

Vedere gente che critica a pripori il movimento 5 stelle, gli stessi che poi votano elementi come Berlusconi e Bersani, partiti che hanno governato gli ultimi sedici anni, di cui 8 anni ciascuno trascinando l italia al baratro, non ha senso logico.... lo spread a 700, la pressione fiscale a 70%, debito pubblico più alto d europa, disoccupazione al massimo storico non è colpa del M5S, ma di quei politici che tanto diffendete.
Sono il primo ad avere dei dubbi sul comico Genovese, e soprattutto sulle persone inesperte messe al parlamento, ma di una cosa sono sicuro, meglio loro che i vari scilipoti, mastella, scajola, lusi, letta, cuffaro, dell'utri ect ect potrei continuare....


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> "Ogni mese lo Stato deve pagare 19 milioni di pensioni e 4 milioni di stipendi pubblici. Questo peso è insostenibile, è un dato di fatto, lo status quo è insostenibile, è possibile alimentarlo solo con nuove tasse e con nuovo debito pubblico, i cui interessi sono pagati anch'essi dalle tasse. E' una macchina infernale che sta prosciugando le risorse del Paese. Va sostituita con un reddito di cittadinanza"
> 
> QUESTO E' MALATO


Se non sbaglio è un pezzo di Massimo Fini, giornalista di un certo livello che (pure lui) si è venduto al m5s. Una tristezza infinita


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vedere gente che critica *a pripori* il movimento 5 stelle,



E' proprio questo l'errore, e non mi riferisco all'errore grammaticale. Qui dentro mi sembra che ci sia gente di diversa provenienza politica che fa critiche al movimento cinque stelle, ma tutte decisamente a posteriori, io qualche domanda me la farei..


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Le critiche al m5s in realtà non sono mai mancate quissopra


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ragà qua si è mandato in Parlamento gente che non conosce l'istituto della fiducia e che propone di NON PAGARE PIU' STIPENDI E PENSIONI PER SOSTITUIRLE CON IL REDDITO DI CITTADINANZA. E' UN DRAMMA



Hhahahaha ma dove ???? ma hai letto e sentito cosa dice oppure ti basi sul sentito dire o sulle 2 righe che hai letto sopra ?? 

NON PAGARE PIU PENSIONI DA 80MILA EURO AL MESE ..... 

pagare fino a 5 mila... e son pure troppi

- - - Updated - - -



Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vedere gente che critica a pripori il movimento 5 stelle, gli stessi che poi votano elementi come Berlusconi e Bersani, partiti che hanno governato gli ultimi sedici anni, di cui 8 anni ciascuno trascinando l italia al baratro, non ha senso logico.... lo spread a 700, la pressione fiscale a 70%, debito pubblico più alto d europa, disoccupazione al massimo storico non è colpa del M5S, ma di quei politici che tanto diffendete.
> Sono il primo ad avere dei dubbi sul comico Genovese, e soprattutto sulle persone inesperte messe al parlamento, ma di una cosa sono sicuro, meglio loro che i vari scilipoti, mastella, scajola, lusi, letta, cuffaro, dell'utri ect ect potrei continuare....



Amen fratello


----------



## Doctore (27 Febbraio 2013)

19 milioni di pensionati da 80 mila euro al mese?ostia che pease ricco siamo


----------



## Miro (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ragà qua si è mandato in Parlamento gente che non conosce l'istituto della fiducia e che propone di NON PAGARE PIU' STIPENDI E PENSIONI PER SOSTITUIRLE CON IL REDDITO DI CITTADINANZA. E' UN DRAMMA



Propongono di mettere un tetto massimo alle pensioni.

Non hanno mai parlato ne di abolirle ne tantomeno di eliminare gli stipendi.


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

> ma di una cosa sono sicuro, meglio loro che i vari



Ah giusto una cosa.. smettetela con sta storia per favore, veramente non se ne può più di questa ca'volata..
mi sembra di essere tornato nel 91 quando si diceva meglio loro dei vari craxi martelli de michelis andreotti ecc guardate un po' come ci siamo ritrovati!
o come quando è arrivato mesbah: meglio lui dei vari.. tanto peggio di antonini non può fare! 
(non c'è mai limite al PEGGIO!)


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah giusto una cosa.. smettetela con sta storia per favore, veramente non se ne può più di questa ca'volata..
> mi sembra di essere tornato nel 91 quando si diceva meglio loro dei vari craxi martelli de michelis andreotti ecc guardate un po' come ci siamo ritrovati!
> o come quando è arrivato mesbah: meglio lui dei vari.. tanto peggio di antonini non può fare!
> (non c'è mai limite al PEGGIO!)



Avercene di Craxi e Martelli


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Avercene di Craxi e Martelli


----------



## Gekyn (27 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah giusto una cosa.. smettetela con sta storia per favore, veramente non se ne può più di questa ca'volata..
> mi sembra di essere tornato nel 91 quando si diceva meglio loro dei vari craxi martelli de michelis andreotti ecc guardate un po' come ci siamo ritrovati!



infatti sono della stessa cricca...PSI e DC

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Prinz ha scritto:


> Avercene di Craxi e Martelli



come mio nonno che rimpiange lo ZIO.....


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

se non basta la faccina da troll per capire che si trolla....fisicamente nello schermo non ci posso entrare


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Propongono di mettere un tetto massimo alle pensioni.
> 
> Non hanno mai parlato ne di abolirle ne tantomeno di eliminare gli stipendi.



La riforma previdenziale già è stata fatta da Monti. Se poi si parla di intervenire sul pregresso è un po' più complicato il discorso. In ogni caso mi deve dire il Sig. Grillo dove intende prendere i soldi per finanziare il reddito di cittadinanza


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

te lo dico io, andando a tagliare Vitalizi, soldi per i rimborsi elettorali, finanziamento dei partiti, doppi incarichi,autoblu, missioni di pace che ti costano un botto e non servono ad un emerito ca.zzo.... tutto questo fa di noi dei populisti.. lo so..... il reddito di cittadinanza è da populisti


----------



## Livestrong (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se non fossimo sull'orlo del baratro la situazione sarebbe comica


----------



## Prinz (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> te lo dico io, andando a tagliare Vitalizi, soldi per i rimborsi elettorali, finanziamento dei partiti, doppi incarichi,autoblu, missioni di pace che ti costano un botto e non servono ad un emerito ca.zzo.... tutto questo fa di noi dei populisti.. lo so..... il reddito di cittadinanza è da populisti



Balle. La politica costa 1 miliardo di euro l'anno. Per il reddito di cittadinanza (lui ha parlato di 1000 euro al mese) ci vogliono dai 15 ai 19 miliardi di euro l'anno.


----------



## Tobi (27 Febbraio 2013)

Vedremo


----------



## jaws (27 Febbraio 2013)

Se Berlusconi 2.0 si farà da parte allora avere in parlamento giovani che fanno parte di un movimento con degli ideali potrà avere un senso.
Ma se Cricket non la smetterà con le sue manie di protagonismo allora siamo veramente messi male


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Balle. La politica costa 1 miliardo di euro l'anno. Per il reddito di cittadinanza (lui ha parlato di 1000 euro al mese) ci vogliono dai 15 ai 19 miliardi di euro l'anno.



E' sempre così. Per il M5S la copertura finanziaria sta sempre e solo sull'abolizione dei finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti e sulla riduzione dei costi della politica.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ma Grillo in realtà cosa vuole? Il collasso del Paese per ergersi a salvatore?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Preferisco il collasso piuttosto che un governo con Bersani Presidente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Preferisco il collasso piuttosto che un governo con Bersani Presidente.




.....sei libero di pensarla come vuoi ma secondo me anche Silvio è disposto, a certe condizioni, ad un governo Bersani.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> E' sempre così. Per il M5S la copertura finanziaria sta sempre e solo sull'abolizione dei finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti e sulla riduzione dei costi della politica.



C'è anche l'abolizione delle province e il tetto massimo per le pensioni. 
Altri soldi poi si troverebbero non facendo cose come la tav...
Se fai un sussidio di disoccupazione poi c'è da discutere sulla cassa integrazione, se fai il sussidio la cassa integrazione si toglie e già qui solo con questo trovi altri miliardi di euro... 
Se ci si mette di impegno alcune soluzioni si possono trovare, certo non mille euro per tutti, si potrebbero fare delle scaglioni su determinati requisiti, per dire, se sei disoccupato single pigli 500€ di sussidio, se hai una famiglia prendi di più.
Come vedi se ci si sofferma a ragionare un attimo qualche opzione reale e fattibile viene fuori, "la sparata " serve per introdurre quanto meno il tema principale.


----------



## Morghot (27 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto già casini nel movimento lol, si stanno incazzando in molti per le parole di grillo, già scissione interna, si comincia benissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Intanto già casini nel movimento lol, si stanno incazzando in molti per le parole di grillo, già scissione interna, si comincia benissimo.



Secondo me per Grillo sarà molto difficile tenere compatti i gruppi parlamentari.


----------

